# Davis-Bacon Wages



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Senators voted 55-42 to uphold wage rules on Fed.funded projects. Good news for the tradesmen!Got to pay area union scale for the particular region. (vote margin getting narrow). ​


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Bad news for taxpayers.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

There's so many cheaters on Federal Davis-Bacon, it's practically a toothless law.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

miller_elex said:


> There's so many cheaters on Federal Davis-Bacon, it's practically a toothless law.


Not in this area!


----------



## jusme123 (Dec 27, 2010)

brian john said:


> Bad news for taxpayers.


Why? As a contractor, what would your hourly rate be for Govt work?


----------



## OaklandElec (Jan 4, 2011)

jusme123 said:


> Why? As a contractor, what would your hourly rate be for Govt work?


Jman $72/hour Alameda County, $67/hour Contra Costa.


----------



## jusme123 (Dec 27, 2010)

OaklandElec said:


> Jman $72/hour Alameda County, $67/hour Contra Costa.


Is that union wages?


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

brian john said:


> Not in this area!


Not in your area because there's some many contractor's with their hands in Uncle Sam's cookie jar that they police each other for fear of somebody cutting corners on payroll.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

jusme123 said:


> Is that union wages?


That's the full package, including health and retirement.


----------



## jusme123 (Dec 27, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> That's the full package, including health and retirement.


He is also using one of the highest cost of living areas in the country. What does a 2200 sq foot house cost in that area ($ 450,000) or more?http://www.trulia.com/home_prices/California/Alameda_County-heat_map/


----------



## OaklandElec (Jan 4, 2011)

miller_elex said:


> That's the full package, including health and retirement.


Yup. Matches the union's total package.


----------



## OaklandElec (Jan 4, 2011)

jusme123 said:


> He is also using one of the highest cost of living areas in the country. What does a 2200 sq foot house cost in that area ($ 450,000) or more?


Sure, in the hood! Even a 2 bed beater in a cracked out neighborhood is $150k plus.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

jusme123 said:


> Why? As a contractor, what would your hourly rate be for Govt work?


I am a union contractor my guys get scale plus. Davis Bacon inflates job cost, with no benefit for the tax payers.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

There are at least 4 ways I know of that guys cheat the Davis-Bacon system. It's far from foolproof. Classifying workers improperly is the main way, and classifying certain tasks improperly (reclassifying the worker part way through the day) is another.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Davis-Bacon > Country Music.

That's all I have to say 'bout that.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

brian john said:


> I am a union contractor my guys get scale plus. Davis Bacon inflates job cost, with no benefit for the tax payers.


Brian,
When the wages match the area cost of living, people make a living wage and take a bit of social and economic pressure off of the local community....
Isn't this why people complain when illegal immigrants invade the workforce and lower the standard of living.
If it costs $10,000 per month to live in a prime area, would it be a good idea to import people from a less than desirable area that requires only $1,500 per month to live?


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

jusme123 said:


> Why? As a contractor, what would your hourly rate be for Govt work?



You missed the point.

Am I correct Brian?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

brian john said:


> Bad news for taxpayers.


I don't think cutting wages for working class dudes and dudettes on government projects would be good for taxpayers.

I think cutting exorbitant stuff like the defense budget, corporate bailouts/subsidies, and the entire Department of Homeland Security would be good news for taxpayers.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

I think making government jobs all 'AT-WILL' employment would be a good start. Hate to see those welfare in a uniform folks.

Next I think eliminating all subsidies for food would be a good start, maybe our kids would shed some needed poundage. I'd love to see McD's go under trying to sell a ten-dollar big mac. They'd definitely re-open their research program into reconstituting meat out of turds like they had in the early nineties.

After that, I'd end ALL subsidies for oil production, including military presence in the middle-east. That way dorks can't afford to drive their Excursions to work everyday, and I'd have a wide open free-way to commute on.

:laughing::thumbup::laughing::thumbup: <- Harry understands this!


----------



## dalton electric (Feb 8, 2011)

The best argument for prevailing wage is," It creates a middle class" How many times have you heard , Electricians make good money! No! corprate C.E.Os make good money, Electricians make a living.


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> There's so many cheaters on Federal Davis-Bacon, it's practically a toothless law.


I worked for Bear Electric's arch nemesis and ended up going to all the National Guard armory's from Portland down to Lebanon to hook up AC units and they didn't pay PW. That's the only time I got screwed out of it AFAIK


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> Next I think eliminating all subsidies for food would be a good start, maybe our kids would shed some needed poundage. I'd love to see McD's go under trying to sell a ten-dollar big mac. They'd definitely re-open their research program into reconstituting meat out of turds like they had in the early nineties.


I did a research paper on USDA farm subsidies a few years ago. Did you know that (as of 2006 at least), the USDA provided more subsidies for tobacco crops than for all fruit and vegetable crops *combined*?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> I think making government jobs all 'AT-WILL' employment would be a good start. Hate to see those welfare in a uniform folks.
> 
> Next I think eliminating all subsidies for food would be a good start, maybe our kids would shed some needed poundage. I'd love to see McD's go under trying to sell a ten-dollar big mac. They'd definitely re-open their research program into reconstituting meat out of turds like they had in the early nineties.
> 
> ...





> After that, I'd end ALL subsidies for oil production, including military presence in the middle-east. That way dorks can't afford to drive their Excursions to work everyday, and I'd have a wide open free-way to commute on


.
.And your going to commute for what there would be no jobs without OIL...:blink:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Malaking_TT said:


> I worked for Bear Electric's arch nemesis


Whose that... Garner?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

erics37 said:


> I did a research paper on USDA farm subsidies a few years ago. Did you know that (as of 2006 at least), the USDA provided more subsidies for tobacco crops than for all fruit and vegetable crops *combined*?


 Nothing like a good cigarette...:laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> .
> .And your going to commute for what there would be no jobs without OIL...:blink:


I wonder what you'll do when peak oil rears its head.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

It always amazes me to hear XXXXXXX's make good money. People often say that when refering to people that simply make a decent middle class living. These people that supposedly make "good money" still worry about things like a surprise 3K car repair, an unexpected home repair, unexpected medical bills, etc., etc.,


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> Whose that... Garner?



Whiskey H!ll Electric. Owner got fired from Bear and took a bunch of guys to his new shop. I also put in about 1 1/2 years with Bear. Crappy shop.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> .
> .And your going to commute for what there would be no jobs without OIL...:blink:


Well, I'd be a Hired Gun for a Warlord. There, employment problem SOLVED, except I'm not a good shot, but I can make one helluva bomb.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Malaking_TT said:


> I also put in about 1 1/2 years with Bear. Crappy shop.


I'm SORRY! Everytime I see one of their vans, I feel for the dude inside. When you need a job, you need a job, it sucks not to have a specialty to fall back upon. There is quite a few good non-union shops in town though.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

erics37 said:


> I don't think cutting wages for working class dudes on government projects would be good for taxpayers.
> 
> I think cutting exorbitant stuff like the defense budget, corporate bailouts/subsidies, and the entire Department of Homeland Security would be good news for taxpayers.





> I think cutting exorbitant stuff like the defense budget. and the entire Department of Homeland Security


Can you say EGYPT..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> Well, I'd be a Hired Gun for a Warlord. There, employment problem SOLVED, except I'm not a good shot, but I can make one helluva bomb.


 Practice makes perfect...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> I'm SORRY! Everytime I see one of their vans, I feel for the dude inside. When you need a job, you need a job, it sucks not to have a specialty to fall back upon. There is quite a few good non-union shops in town though.



It wasn't a wasted experience, I learned how to wire houses efficiently but when WH offered me more money I was gone. Those dudes at Bear think they are the chit cause they can wire a house and will stay there till the day they can't make Sheila any more money. WH sucks about as much as Bear if not more. They laid me off for about 2 weeks and in that time I got hooked up again with my current shop (which is awesome) and when they called me back I said thanks but no thanks. Helps to know lots of people in this trade.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

harry304e said:


> can you say egypt..:laughing::laughing:


ee-jipt.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

erics37 said:


> I wonder what you'll do when peak oil rears its head.


 I don't think we will be around in ten centurys...BTW there is enough oil in the USA to supply the entire world for 500 years..


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

erics37 said:


> I don't think cutting wages for working class dudes and dudettes on government projects would be good for taxpayers.
> 
> I think cutting exorbitant stuff like the defense budget, corporate bailouts/subsidies, and the entire Department of Homeland Security would be good news for taxpayers.


 

Without taking sides on this one, I'd say that the Federal government spends WAY too damn much money in ALL areas. Don't forget the Department of Education. They keep spending more money, and all I ever hear about is how kids keep getting dumber. It should not cost that much to put 20 or so kids in a rectangular room with some little desks and decent lighting. Add to that some books, pencils, paper, and a FAIRLY compensated teacher. Make the little boogers shut up and teach them. Cut out the excessive administrators on the payroll, and get to it.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> I don't think we will be around in ten centurys...BTW there is enough oil in the USA to supply the entire world for 500 years..


Yeah except that to extract one barrel of it, you'd need to expend two barrels worth of energy :laughing: That's the problem; not all oil is in big underground puddles waiting to explode to the surface.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Yeah except that to extract one barrel of it, you'd need to expend two barrels worth of energy :laughing: That's the problem; not all oil is in big underground puddles waiting to explode to the surface.





> Yeah except that to extract one barrel of it, you'd need to expend two barrels worth of energy


That is exactly what the Environmentalist WHACK job Moonbats want you to think...:laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> That is exactly what the Environmentalist WHACK job Moonbats want you to think...:laughing:


There's an informed response


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

erics37 said:


> There's an informed response


 Stick around you will learn soon enough how much they lied to you..


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

I've got a theory, not based on that science nonsense, but it is an interesting theory. The study of geoology may disprove it, but what do they know? What if the earth is producing oil on it's own, and it doesn't take rotting dinasaurs and thousands of years? Has anyone checked on wells that have been "dry" for a couple of decades??


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

doubleoh7 said:


> I Has anyone checked on wells that have been "dry" for a couple of decades??


Actually oil companies do, and they use steam to loosen oil and pump that out if monetarily beneficial.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> I've got a theory, not based on that science nonsense, but it is an interesting theory. The study of geoology may disprove it, but what do they know? What if the earth is producing oil on it's own, and it doesn't take rotting dinasaurs and thousands of years? Has anyone checked on wells that have been "dry" for a couple of decades??


I have to agree.. If oil is rotting biomass. How did it get that far down in the earth? How old is the earth? Is it even possible that the crust could get that far over dead animals..


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I approve of Davis Bacon because it means I can make more $ like all the union boys do.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> I approve of Davis Bacon because it means I can make more $ like all the union boys do.


 

There is nothing wrong with that point of view. Look out for your own interests. The rich and large corporations don't care about the taxpayer when they are the ones who stand to profit.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

doubleoh7 said:


> There is nothing wrong with that point of view. Look out for your own interests. The rich and large corporations don't care about the taxpayer when they are the ones who stand to profit.


No, no. I'm sure they make all their decisions with my best interests in mind! One day a bit of those billions with trickle down into my pocket!


----------



## fondini (Dec 22, 2009)

I really like apllewood smoked bacon thick cut, but bacon is good on everything!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

WHat about Kevin Bacon, you know, the actor. Where does he come in on all of this?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I think he's from Philly, in which case he's 'alright' in my opinion.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> WHat about Kevin Bacon, you know, the actor. Where does he come in on all of this?


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> Without taking sides on this one, I'd say that the Federal government spends WAY too damn much money in ALL areas. Don't forget the Department of Education. They keep spending more money, and all I ever hear about is how kids keep getting dumber. It should not cost that much to put 20 or so kids in a rectangular room with some little desks and decent lighting. Add to that some books, pencils, paper, and a FAIRLY compensated teacher. Make the little boogers shut up and teach them. Cut out the excessive administrators on the payroll, and get to it.


Education is like defense, no one is willing to take a stand and say they said no. My OL is a teacher and I promise they are way underpaid, don't even want to know her hourly rate

Biggest issue, parents. Hands down. 
In the hood you are lucky if they will show up,ever. In the affluent burbs,they helicopter and want to know why Johnny got a "c" when it is clearly "a" material (all the kids are above average). But no one teaches them jack at home. But let a teacher say ANYTHING a parent does not agree with and it is a major issue. 

Teachers loose every time. Parents do not support them, administration is afraid to support them. Sad issue all around, and they keep throwing money at it.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

s.kelly said:


> Education is like defense, no one is willing to take a stand and say they said no. My OL is a teacher and I promise they are way underpaid, don't even want to know her hourly rate
> 
> Biggest issue, parents. Hands down.
> In the hood you are lucky if they will show up,ever. In the affluent burbs,they helicopter and want to know why Johnny got a "c" when it is clearly "a" material (all the kids are above average). But no one teaches them jack at home. But let a teacher say ANYTHING a parent does not agree with and it is a major issue.
> ...



Teachers out these parts make big bucks in the burbs. Like close to six figures and some even over.

The teachers and their so-called union get on my last nerve.
The only thing that drives me more nuts are all the idiots who "fled" to the burbs for the better schools and MUCH higher taxes, all of a sudden want to complain about it.

If you couldn't afford your $4000 a year property tax and your $3500 a year school tax you shouldn't have moved to the sticks.

Now all the teachers are to blame, eh, they brought it on themselves.

I hate them all.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

s.kelly said:


> Education is like defense, no one is willing to take a stand and say they said no. My OL is a teacher and I promise they are way underpaid, don't even want to know her hourly rate
> 
> Biggest issue, parents. Hands down.
> In the hood you are lucky if they will show up,ever. In the affluent burbs,they helicopter and want to know why Johnny got a "c" when it is clearly "a" material (all the kids are above average). But no one teaches them jack at home. But let a teacher say ANYTHING a parent does not agree with and it is a major issue.
> ...


 

Then, if it is hopeless, we need to stop pouring money into it. Besides, this country does not need educated people. There are plenty of educated people in India to do our jobs that require an education. That is who American corporations will hire anyway because they are cheaper. It just does not make sense for America to spend money on education because educated foreigners are going to get the work anyway.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> Teachers out these parts make big bucks in the burbs. Like close to six figures and some even over.
> 
> The teachers and their so-called union get on my last nerve.
> The only thing that drives me more nuts are all the idiots who "fled" to the burbs for the better schools and MUCH higher taxes, all of a sudden want to complain about it.
> ...


 

The suburbs ain't the sticks. If you want low property taxes move to rural America. An acre or two with a trailer or a pole barn to live in will only cost about $300 a year in taxes around here.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> The suburbs ain't the sticks. If you want low property taxes move to rural America. An acre or two with a trailer or a pole barn to live in will only cost about $300 a year in taxes around here.


Around here the burbs are the sticks. It's like the 4th or 5th largest metro area in the country.

When I was a kid a half hour drive outside the city would take you to great hunting. Now that ride is at least an hour and a half to two hours on an early Saturday morning. 

Everything is developed and there's no distinguishing the city from it's adjoining suburbs, despite what all the misplaced wanna be rich white people say.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> Around here the burbs are the sticks. It's like the 4th or 5th largest metro area in the country.
> 
> When I was a kid a half hour drive outside the city would take you to great hunting. Now that ride is at least an hour and a half to two hours on an early Saturday morning.
> 
> Everything is developed and there's no distinguishing the city from it's adjoining suburbs, despite what all the misplaced wanna be rich white people say.


 
If I had to live around all those people, I'd just step in front of a truck and be done with it.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> Then, if it is hopeless, we need to stop pouring money into it. Besides, this country does not need educated people. There are plenty of educated people in India to do our jobs that require an education. That is who American corporations will hire anyway because they are cheaper. It just does not make sense for America to spend money on education because educated foreigners are going to get the work anyway.


 


While I'm thinking of it, there is no reason for American kids to learn to work hard and develop a work ethic either. That is what illegal mexicans are here for. They work at a rate that is Americans just cannot compete with. So, there is no need for Americans to do manual labor.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> If I had to live around all those people, I'd just step in front of a truck and be done with it.


I like it.

007 I think all that solitude has gotten to you bro. You seem very on edge as of late. If it makes you feel better I'll let you call me crusty cookie. But just once and in a PM.:jester::laughing:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

doubleoh7 said:


> They work at a rate that is Americans just cannot compete with.


Cause they feel like they are being paid $200 an hour equivalence!!


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> I like it.
> 
> 007 I think all that solitude has gotten to you bro. You seem very on edge as of late. If it makes you feel better I'll let you call me crusty cookie. But just once and in a PM.:jester::laughing:


 
I sent your PM. Thanks



I have becone a cross old sumb!^ch. On top of economic woes, I will turn 40 this year.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

doubleoh7 said:


> I sent your PM. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I have becone a cross old sumb!^ch. On top of economic woes, I will turn 40 this year.


If your wank still works at will you ain't old yet....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

See comments below...



slickvic277 said:


> Teachers out these parts make big bucks in
> 
> 
> the burbs. Like close to six figures and some even over.
> ...


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> Then, if it is hopeless, we need to stop pouring money into it. Besides, this country does not need educated people. There are plenty of educated people in India to do our jobs that require an education. That is who American corporations will hire anyway because they are cheaper. It just does not make sense for America to spend money on education because educated foreigners are going to get the work anyway.


I agree about the money, problem is we need to change the system, and the system is most Americans. 

I disagree that we do not need more education. Engineering and science degrees are more and more overseas, or people from overseas in this country (for how long?) We need to lead in the math and science arena if we hope to be more than a third world power in the future. That is what built our strength after WW2 and what could help us rebuild now. 

We have tons of law students doctors in it for nothing but money and business students wanting to skim off the top but not create anything.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

s.kelly said:


> I agree about the money, problem is we need to change the system, and the system is most Americans.
> 
> I disagree that we do not need more education. Engineering and science degrees are more and more overseas, or people from overseas in this country (for how long?) We need to lead in the math and science arena if we hope to be more than a third world power in the future. That is what built our strength after WW2 and what could help us rebuild now.
> 
> We have tons of law students doctors in it for nothing but money and business students wanting to skim off the top but not create anything.


 
The reduction in enrollments in engineering disciplines are due to market forces. Believe me, I know, and have lived it. That work is done in other countries by their cheaper labor. A mechanical engineering degree is a ticket to lots of unemployment checks. Engineering is an obsolete career path because the jobs are simply not available for Americans. The future of America is a lot of doing nothing.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Work is slow for me at the moment also so I'm investing my time in skills that are going to matter. Weapon malfunction clearing, tactics, range skills. :thumbsup:


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> Work is slow for me at the moment also so I'm investing my time in skills that are going to matter. Weapon malfunction clearing, tactics, range skills. :thumbsup:


 
If you own land free and clear, and can learn how to live like it's 1859, you may do O.K.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> If your wank still works at will you ain't old yet....:laughing::laughing:


 
It still does.It don't get a chance very often these days, but we have frequent emergncy drills to make sure all systems are good to go.


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Can you say EGYPT..:laughing::laughing:


Exactly what the 2nd Amendment was passed for.


----------

